# Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?



## King_Sony (5. April 2011)

*Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Hi,

ich habe im Mom folgendes:

Q9550
GTX 220(bald HD 6970)
4GB DDR 3 Ram

Wie lange werden die Komponenten denn ungefähr noch halten?

LG Sony


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Wenn du die CPU übertaktest könntest du mit den Teilen noch locker 1 Jahr und länger auskommen. Die Spiele werden ja Cross - Platform entwickelt und solange keine neue leistungsfähigere Hardware für die Konsolen verlangt wird reicht das noch eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

also deine hardware langt noch dicke ,deine 6970 reist einiges denk mal die langt dir 3jahre auf jeden fall! alles andere würde ich in 1nem jahr verkaufen! grafikkarte behalten! ,zur 6970 kann ich dir nur sagen das die sau laut ist und Fiebt! hab die selbst gehabt! hab die zurück geschickt und mir die 480GTx geholt! viele denken die 6970 ist so viel besser als die 480GTx oder die 570GTx aber das ist die net! kann ich dir sagen hab benches gemacht und da lag die 480Gtx weit über! oder ab und mal Gleich auf die 570gtx bringt sogar ab und mal weniger als die 480GTX! nur zum themer grafikkarten Trend! naja aber im grunde ist die 6970 eine nette karte!


----------



## Supeq (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Der Q9550 geht laut Marktplatz zur Zeit noch für Toppreise weg... ich würd ihn jetzt verticken und für nen kleinen Aufschlag zu ner SB greifen!


----------



## Gosu (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Kommt halt immer drauf an was machen machen möchte. Für zb Word-Tipperei reicht auch ein P4 immernoch ;D. Zum zocken würde ich sagen reicht ein (deiner) Quad und ne vernünftige Grafikkarte, welche weitaus wichtiger ist als der Cpu wenn man auf höheren Auflösungen spielt (1920x1080 zb).
Unter der Annahme du hast ein 64Bit System und bist daran interessiert etwas Geld in dein System zu stecken lohnt sich vllt momentan noch ein Ram-Upgrade auf 8GB (,da die Preise ja relativ niedrig sind).




Supeq schrieb:


> Der Q9550 geht laut Marktplatz zur Zeit noch für Toppreise weg... ich würd ihn jetzt verticken und für nen kleinen Aufschlag zu ner SB greifen!



Q9550 ist 775er Sockel, d.h. er bräuchte auch ein neues Mainboard + DDR3 Ram falls er noch DDR2 besitzt.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

arbeitsspeicher würde ich die hier holen 
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
P/L TOP dazu CL7


----------



## Brut (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Aufrüsten lohnt sich erst dann wenn dir, deine momentane Leistung nicht mehr reicht.

Ausnahmen könnten sein du bekommst für deines ein Top Angebot oder umgekehrt bekommst ein Top Rechner/Komonete zu einem Top Preis.

soweit zur Topic

aber mit deinem System (mit deiner neuen Graka)
würd ich pauschal sagen kannst mit etwas OC locker noch 2 Jahre gut leben


----------



## david430 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

man kann immer warten, bis was neues rauskommt, und dann wieder warten, weil ja daraufhin die neue generation rauskommt. reicht die leistung nicht mehr aus, dann kauf dir was neues, wenn dann gerade was neues rausgekommen ist, ists gut, wobei die sandybridge käufer, die en fehlerhaftes board hatten, ham sich auch etwas geärgert... dein quadcore hat noch genügend leistung und mit overclocking kann der auch noch recht lange durchhalten. je nach dem. wer weiß denn auf dieser welt, was morgen sein wird. die leistung könnte definitiv mit oc noch 2 jahre halten, gelingt aber ein quantensprung, vielleicht nicht, wobei ja die spiele das erstmal ausnutzen müssen. durch die konsolen wird das ja sehr gebremst...


----------



## King_Sony (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Ok,
danke euch, dann werde ich bei meinem Sys bleiben. Gut das du das mit der 6970sagst, fiepen ist nämlich nicht gut...


----------



## evosociety (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Ok,
> danke euch, dann werde ich bei meinem Sys bleiben. Gut das du das mit der 6970sagst, fiepen ist nämlich nicht gut...


 
Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, Spulenfiepen kann jedes Gerät im PC haben. Und die 480 ist gemessen am Allroundpaket einfach um einiges schlechter, vorallem wenn man die Leistungsaufnahme etc. beachtet. Und lauter ist sie im Referenzdesign auch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Spulenfiepen ist bei dem meisten Modellen vorhanden, nur ist es bei einigen weniger Wahrnehmbar oder tritt ist in einem sehr geringen Rahmen wie wie zb 4 stellige Fps


----------



## King_Sony (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Ok,

neue Wendung: Ich werde mir ein neues Board(ITX) kaufen(müsse ). Das würde mich 100€ kosten, also zusätzlich in den 775er inverstieren. Oder soll ich mir neues Board(ITX) und Sockel 1155, was würdet ihr machen? Ich will aber diesmal so investieren, dass es auch die nächsten 2-3Jahr hält..

LG Sony


----------



## S!lent dob (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Wenn schon neu kaufen, dann aktuelle Technik.


----------



## King_Sony (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Also 1155? Aber ich weis ja nicht ob ich es überhaupt machen soll.

LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## p00nage (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Q9550 lässt sich doch normal gut verkaufen und dann nen sb+ board kaufen


----------



## Leopardgecko (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*



King_Sony schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> neue Wendung: Ich werde mir ein neues Board(ITX) kaufen(müsse ). Das würde mich 100€ kosten, also zusätzlich in den 775er inverstieren. Oder soll ich mir neues Board(ITX) und Sockel 1155, was würdet ihr machen? Ich will aber diesmal so investieren, dass es auch die nächsten 2-3Jahr hält..
> 
> LG Sony


 
In dem Fall würde ich direkt auf Sandy Bridge umsteigen.
Jetzt noch in ein technisch veraltetes 775er Board zu inverstieren, halte ich für falsch.
Und ob in nächster Zeit die alte CPU nicht auch den Geist aufgibt, weist du nicht und du ständest wieder vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Den Q9550 wirst du jetzt aber bestimmt noch bei eBay los.


----------



## Kobon (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Wieso sollte denn seine CPU jetzt ausgerechnet den Geist aufgeben? Mein erster PC mit übertakteten Athlon XP hält auch noch. 

In meinen Augen lohnt sich eine Aufrüstung bei deinem PC nicht, ist aber immer eine Sache des Eigentümers und für was du deine Möhre benutzt. 

MfG


----------



## King_Sony (26. April 2011)

*AW: sdfdsf*

Hi,
würde nur zum Gamen benutzt. Aber wie Leopardgecko schon geschrieben hat, würde ich wieder viel Geld investieren müssen.

LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## facehugger (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

@TE: Solange deine Games in deiner Auflösung und deinen gewählten Einstellungen flüssig laufen, brauchst du nicht aufrüsten. Erst wenn dieser Fall eintritt, sollte man über neue HW nachdenken...

Gruß


----------



## biohaufen (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Ähm was ist eine GTX 220


----------



## KJaneway (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

richtig spulenfiepen gibts überall. meine GTX570 tut das auch unter Last.


----------



## Sereniance (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Pff -.- also ich würde sagen rüste auf wenn du:

Tolle 3D Marks haben willst
1 Sekunde statt 3 Sekunden warten
Mit den dicken fischen mitschwimmen willst

Solltest du aber nur spielen wollen würd ich sagen du hast nen Top Rechner und ne feine Grafikkarte.
Wenn du das Antialiasing weglässt und statt dessen mit der Auflösung höher gehst ist der Effekt nicht von der AHnd zu weißen.

Selbst mit meiner Maschine kann ich Crysis Wars auf 1080p spielen sofern ich nicht mehr als 2x AA nehme



Spar dir das Geld noch... obwohl n Crossfire oder SLI board


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Also die Graka würde ich aufrüsten, die ist etwas schwach!


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Juni 2011)

Watt?

Die doch net


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann rentiert sich aufrüsten?*

Je nachdem was für Spiele du spielst, reicht dein System sicher noch, aber so eine starke Karte bei der CPU? Ich weiss nicht ob das gut geht, kann ja sein das die GPU damit ausgebremst wird.


----------



## böhser onkel (18. Juni 2011)

Doch das müsst eig reichen


----------

